# Atticus the Gravedigger



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are some early pics of my latest project. He'll be used in the graveyard and will probably be holding a shovel. He is being sculpted the same way as my other characters using a wighead armature and a combo of DAS clay, Paperclay, and Celluclay. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ohhhh, so that's what you've been up to! Looking good, LB, looking good!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is really good! He looks like he could be someone's grandpa. I like his drooping jowls.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work LB. Do you model it after someone you have seen or is just by eye?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - excellent work. Brilliant details.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very Lifelike!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are the Master! Wow, another sculpt I am captivated by. I cannot wait to see him in the graveyard!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

And again another master sculpt! Love it so far Laurie!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sooo lifelike! I wish I had even an ounce of that talent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was so excited when I logged on and saw you had started a thread about a new prop, Laurie! Something to brighten up the long winter days now


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks mucho you guys. He looks quite tame right now, but those who know me know that the hair, paintjob, and clothing will bring the necessary creep factor needed for this character.

Bone Dancer, I'm making him up as I go along and only reference old age pics for accuracy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang, woman, you have some serious talent/ skills/ eye for detail!!! 
Fantastic job! ..(add a kazillion smiley faces)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw, thanks Cathy


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Eh, I suppose if you like perfection he's okay, lol. Outstanding as always Laurie!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful sculpt LaurieB! I wish I had your talent. Can't wait to see how it finished. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Laurie, I Soooo admire your talents. Not just sculpting, but your vision. Not only is he a perfect sculpt, he's the perfect "Gravedigger". I can't wait to see what you do with with your finishing touches.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I always love your work LB! Great job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all! I'm working on the neck/shoulder area now and willl post more pics soon.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Waiting anxiously for more pics! Always love your work. They are always so lifelike that I am sure people have to touch them to see if they are alive or not.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay...!! More GREAT Laurie sculpting


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You are so incredibly talented with such great vision. I really look forward to seeing the progress on this guy!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again you guys.
Here's a few more updated pics.....still lot's to do.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks so amazing...plus you named him Atticus...one of my most favorite story and movie names...ie Atticus Finch from _To Kill a Mockingbird_. Best leading man/character ever... (I still love Gregory Peck)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So lifelike!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has a great face. I like how his eyes look too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's _looking_ at me!

Damn, he's so real you half expect him to start talking.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Man I wish I had those skills! Amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all. I've always loved the name Atticus and thought it was appropriate for this guy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Laurie, he is just incredible! He will be a wonderful audition to your menagerie of amazing characters. I can't wait to see him completed.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great name!!! Those eyes freak me out!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Halloween Lady and fick209.

Here are a couple more updates.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As always, I am in awe of your talent. Bravo!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks scareme 

The sculpting is done! Here's a shot just prior to applying Sculpt or Coat, then primer and paint. I'll post more pics of the painting process as it progresses.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the asymmetry of his eyes - makes you feel as if there's a story behind them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This is pure art, as opposed to arts-n-crafts. I'm completely impressed.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread until now - I'm on the edge of my seat - he's fantastic!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much you guys.

This is another very early stage of the painting....still lots to do.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

you still got it, big time!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice paint job so far. I really like his skin tone and the two color eyes. Very creepy looking already.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy good!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!

I think I'm done with the painting now and will next cover the sculpt with a coat of Flat Plastic Varnish. Not sure about hair yet, but here are some pics.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome sculpt and paint work! Your work always inspires me.
How do you like the Flat Plastic Varnish? Do you brush it on, or spray it on with an airbrush? Is it a true flat? Have you ever used it on wood by any chance? 

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your work is so beautifully done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely in awe - fantastic stuff!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Just looked back at the first page - those little extra details and the paint work just make such a difference. Wish I could create something like this.... Talented kid that Laurie!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you much guys 

bobzilla, I like the varnish and don't use an airbrush. All my painting is done with a brush. This stuff seals the paint nicely and is almost flat, just a tiny bit of dull sheen but not enought to bother me. I've never used it on wood.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 



Lauriebeast said:


> Thank you much guys
> 
> bobzilla, I like the varnish and don't use an airbrush. All my painting is done with a brush. This stuff seals the paint nicely and is almost flat, just a tiny bit of dull sheen but not enought to bother me. I've never used it on wood.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I've almost got him done.....more pics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that's just scary real, Laurie!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I am not worthy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... speachless


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

He looks awesome!


----------



## Ghostrider62 (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome Job


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone! The pvc frame and newspaper/masking tape body is next and then his clothing


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You make me wish I'd taken that anatomy class i always put off back in school! Amazing sculpt! Love the two unique eyes.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You sure do some beautiful work.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow...as always your a master at creating these wonderful works of gruesome art! Can't wait to see what pose the body will have. Great job LB!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks disturbingly real. You do beautiful work, LB.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, much appreciated


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome job again. I like the dirty weathered paint job. Is the clothing going to match?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Tim, yes, the clothing will be dirty.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I am, as always, on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a very early shot of his hat and shirt


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh. Wow. Laurie, you are the undisputed Mistress of the Macabre.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Truly beautiful work. I wish I had just a 1/4 of your talent. Always love your sculpts.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Gary and MM


----------

